# Further Maersk expansion



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From Forbes.com - 

_Maersk AS will order 25 vessels from Chinese shipbuilders including Qingdao Qianjin Shipbuilding Co within the following 12 months, the China Business News reported. 

Citing a media officer from Maersk's China office, the newspaper said that the the world's largest shipping company signed two agreements last week to buy four 1,800 TEU container ships from Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co Ltd and four 80 DWT tugs from Qingdao Qianjin. 

Since 1996 Maersk has bought 75 various vessels from China worth around three bln usd, becoming the country's largest overseas ship buyer. _

World domination looms..!

Rushie


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Further Maersk Expansion*

Have just picked up some insider info that the recent Hapag LLoyd (TUI) takeover of CP Ships is running through some severe turbulence. It would seem that the parent company-TUI- are having a right bad year and cannot absorb the loses even though the actual containerization shipping end is running reasonably well. Whisper from inside Hapag Ops., in the USA, is that Maersk are sniffing around with a view to a takeover.


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

duquesa said:


> Have just picked up some insider info that the recent Hapag LLoyd (TUI) takeover of CP Ships is running through some severe turbulence. It would seem that the parent company-TUI- are having a right bad year and cannot absorb the loses even though the actual containerization shipping end is running reasonably well. Whisper from inside Hapag Ops., in the USA, is that Maersk are sniffing around with a view to a takeover.


Please note last thing is rubbish! Maersk itself has the same problems after taking over P&O Nedlloyd and will certainly not jump in the mud of HAPAG Lloyd!
Maersk is sending the older ships to the scrapyard one by one and has started a newbuilding programm, yes, but surely not too ingrease the fleet!


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

These rumours surfaced about 2 months ago. However, the TUI CEO has strongly denied any plans to sell off Hapag-Lloyd, stating "a separation of Hapag-Lloyd at this point in time would destroy values and make the traditional Hamburg company a plaything of the markets.”

Phil


----------



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

Really does show how China is quickly taking over the world - could they be bigger than the USA is now?


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

PeterG said:


> Really does show how China is quickly taking over the world - could they be bigger than the USA is now?


If you can read and in the possibillity to follow the news, this question is one of better no asked! The answer is so very sure!


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

The bigger they come.........etc!!
David


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Further Maersk Expansion*

No need to get so hot under the collar Henk Maersk. It may in time turn out to be exactly what you say - rubbish. I merely posted the story that is being openly passed around the Hapag LLoyd Operations staff in the USA where my son is a manager. These rumours ALWAYS have some basis of truth wnen the originate from top management. T the end of the day, it concerns me not in the slightest what Maersk do or don't do. Have a nice day.


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

duquesa said:


> No need to get so hot under the collar Henk Maersk. It may in time turn out to be exactly what you say - rubbish. I merely posted the story that is being openly passed around the Hapag LLoyd Operations staff in the USA where my son is a manager. These rumours ALWAYS have some basis of truth wnen the originate from top management. T the end of the day, it concerns me not in the slightest what Maersk do or don't do. Have a nice day.


I know that rumours where started in America and Canada within the CP- offices. But is was more hope than sureness. It is true the some years ago, before the P&O business, Mærsk had a look at Hapag Lloyd! But after this buy-inn or buy-out whatever you would like to name it, things where changed! You might know what is goiing on with rumours? If your son is a manager, he must have a good sight in what is really goiing on at the moment! Dark clouds above Esplanaden and there will come a thunderstorm, you can see it coming! But after that the weather will clear up mostly and what will happened than is hidden in the future. Also a problem in financial way is Adsteam, not directly Mærsk, but it also counts!
Is this explanation more friendly to you; sorry I usually get strait to the point without many words. But I am not used to Brittains, sorry for that!

Best regards, Henning (I will change my alias, I think that is better and more clear!


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Further Maersk Expansion*

Henning = no problem. The latest Hapag Lloyd "in office" rumour is that both Hamburg Sud and MSC may be interested. The Maersk story has gone out the window. Who knows. Cheers.


----------



## henk maersk (Aug 23, 2006)

duquesa said:


> Henning = no problem. The latest Hapag Lloyd "in office" rumour is that both Hamburg Sud and MSC may be interested. The Maersk story has gone out the window. Who knows. Cheers.


Sorry I have been hard in my replies. But Maersk and Hapag, that is something for children telling.


----------

